

A Few Million Monkeys Randomly Recreate Shakespeare - zalew
http://www.jesse-anderson.com/2011/09/a-few-million-monkeys-randomly-recreate-shakespeare/

======
aba_sababa
But nine characters at a time? Is that really impressive? I thought the whole
allure of the Infinite Monkey Theorem is that ONE monkey might reproduce an
ENTIRE work, all by himself, in a single shot. That doesn't seem to be what's
happening here...

~~~
carbocation
Yes, this seems considerably easier. If we're going to relax the requirement
that each monkey must generate a substantial portion of the work in one shot
(or the complete work _in toto_ ), then 9 characters is just as arbitrary as 1
character (in which the fitting would occur quite rapidly).

At the very least, we should require that the Map Monkeys produce complete
sentences.

------
beej71
Personally, I just use an infinite number of monkeys so the work is done
immediately.

